# Stoked!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, last week I was able to find a Model 85 "Cheetah" (used) at the local GM. I put it on layaway and should, Lord willing, be able to have it out by the end of November! I have a Model 84F, but have not seen any of the 85's around. The cost of these pistols seem really high, but the used one I got in excellent condition for around 375$, put a smile on my face. I'll let you all know if it shoots as good as it looks, in late November!:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I picked up that Model 85 today. I plan on getting out to the range after church on Sunday. Now, if I could figure out how to post pics, I would.


----------

